# HELP Bugsss have taken over my home and are biting only me. 7 exterminators from 2 difft. compy. are at a lost & the Doctors too.



## Kariand3Kids (Jul 6, 2021)

For over 18 months now we’re slowly losing our house and our possessions due to bugs YES bugs!!! It all started with simple with carpet beetles and I was on top of it.. I caught and Collected a nice fat larvae for the Orkin guy who had no clue it was a carpet beetle Ugh… I had already gotten reefer-galler moth tins for all closet and there moth balls for all the vacuum sealed bags and iris weathered and pest proof totes for all the lines, curtains, Seasonal wear, shoes, towels and all Our clothes. After the first Orkin visit things started getting a whole lot worse. 6 more bugs started to take over: Silverfish, Firebrats, Pantry Moths, 1 Unknown (looks like white lint and bits, but in a mason jar with silverfish and the lint looking bugs start attacking and feed), 1 Unknown ( looks like tiny black specks of pepper that embedded themselves in fabric fibers even in a white t-shirt you can’t see them till I put it on and the tiny bugs come out and start to embed in my skin..) Not a bird mite either.. Now I will fast forward to the present. We’re up to 15 known bug species and the unknown is a question we’re still wanting an answer to.. we’ve lost all her furniture all the mattresses for ripping up the carpeting in other rooms we know they’re in the walls in the cabinets they’re everywhere they’re even in our car. And we have no financial means to replace any of it my husband is a veteran of 17 years served his country five times and has been out of work for over a year and a half due to Covid. We have two autistic kids and I have significant health issues we have no medical insurance and I had to stop going to the doctor and I had to take out my feeding tube because I couldn’t afford it the exterminators are sure that the reason I’m getting bit is due to my weekend immune system and lack of iron in my body if anybody has any answers please right now we’re battling with drain flies throughout her whole entire two-story home..Which the exterminator thinks is related to the Texas winter freeze we had when we went without power and water for 11 days


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Have you been to a Dermatologist?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

can you see many of these bugs outside around your house ? or in a unfinished basement


----------

